# Information About Barney?



## CeeandBarney (29 November 2012)

Hi there, I'm looking for information on my cob, Barney.

I know he comes from Dungannon, Northern Ireland, but I know nothing else about him!

I have photos of his passport, which tells us close to nothing regarding him.






You may know him because he has a strange canter, I desperately want to find out more about his background. From what I know, he came from somewhere called Hilltop Farm, but I haven't managed to find anything out about them.

I'd love to know if he has a show name/pedigree or any sort of breeding or winnings to his name, what he's done and a bit more out about him.

This is him here.


----------



## albeg (29 November 2012)

Have you tried writing to his old owner?


----------



## CeeandBarney (29 November 2012)

He was sold as she was going to Uni, so I have no idea where his old owner lives now, unfortunately. 

I can't find her on Facebook either, only on Bebo which hasn't been used in years!


----------



## albeg (29 November 2012)

Her address might still be her home address. It's worth a try.


----------



## CeeandBarney (30 November 2012)

I will maybe write to them then 

Won't do any harm.

*I found out the yard he used to live at*

It's called Hilltop Stables, can't find anything about it online though.
No website or anything.


----------



## wallykissmas (30 November 2012)

http://www.192.com/atoz/people/kennedy/helen/bt71/1650839041/

This could be her mothers details as there is an Amy Kennedy in their electrolyte roll, might help,you get a telephone number .

Has he any other owners in his passport and where did you buy him from ?



I have a home number for them, will pm it to you .


----------



## showpony (30 November 2012)

My OH is from Dungannon , unfortunatly the name doesnt ring a bell.

Try contacting below.. The Moy riding club I think is the main riding club for that area.

Chair Person:


Anne Killen


87750140


Secretary:


Marina Stewart


87753925



www.moyridingclub.com


----------



## CeeandBarney (30 November 2012)

I bought him from my yard owner, the only other recorded owner he seems to have.
She was able to tell me what she knows, which wasn't much.

And the name Marina Stewart does ring a bell, I think she is down somewhere as being there for his vetting? 
I will definitely get in contact with Moy Riding Club, thank you!


----------



## missmini12 (19 October 2014)

Hi there, I have just came across this post randomly! So I was very surprised to see Barney!
I used to own Barney before Amy! I owned him for nearly 2 yeas and only sold him as i was moving away!He was a great wee horse ! He did have an unusual canter and we still talk about him all the time! Be great to hear more about what he's been up to


----------

